# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [JPanel] Afficher/masquer un JPanel

## GyZmoO

Salut a tous !

Je suis confront a un problme : j'aimerais avoir une fentre avec un bouton "dtails", qui, quand on clique dessus affiche un panel avec des infos dtailles, et qui quand on reclique masque ce mme panel,c'est un peu le mme principe que pour les messages d'erreurs de Wind... ou autre :p . 

Auriez vous des pistes a me proposer ?? 

Merci.

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,



Un *setVisible(true|false)* devrait amplement faire l'affaire...

a++

----------


## GyZmoO

Ou non, je me suis mal exprim. C'est ce que j'ai dj fait, mais quand je reclique sur le bouton "dtails" mon texte s'efface mais la place qu'il occupait est toujours la et moi a je veux pas ! Ma situation est la suivant :




> _________
> |    1         |
> |_________|
> |       2      |
> |_________|


Voici ma fentre (en gros). En 1 j'ai du texte je veux qu'il resta la tout le temps. Sur la ligne entre 1 et 2 j'ai le bouton dtails. et en 2 le panel qui affiche les dtails. Mais mme quand je clique sur le bouton dtails le texte prsent dans 2 disparait mais le JPanel reste la, et donc a fait un Panel moche et j'aimerais l'enlever aussi. J'espre avoir t un peu plus clair.  Au pire voici un bout de mon code :



```

```

----------


## biozaxx

alors tu peux faire un mongrandpanel.remove(detailsPane)
et l'ajouter  nouveau quand tu veux l'afficher

mais selon le layout utilis tu risques d'avoir des surprises

----------


## GyZmoO

J'y ai pens, mais a risque de me redimensionner la fentre et puis comme tu dis, le comportemenet obtenu peut tre bizarre.... Toute faon j'ai abandonn cette ide : je me suis tourn vers les tabbed pane, bien plus simple et le rsultat est plus ou moins le mme donc a va  :;):  

Merci pour vos rponse !  ::):

----------

